# Plugin PHP pour Eclipse ?



## kolbek (20 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Eclipse, avant (sous Linux) j'avais facilement trouvé le plugin PHP pour une installation automatique de celui ci dans Eclipse (Software Update) mais là, je ne le trouve pas...

Saurez vous me dire comment l'installer dans Eclipse pour MAC ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Décembre 2006)

kolbek a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai installé Eclipse, avant (sous Linux) j'avais facilement trouvé le plugin PHP pour une installation automatique de celui ci dans Eclipse (Software Update) mais là, je ne le trouve pas...
> 
> ...


http://www.phpeclipse.de/

Mais il y a de tr&#232;s bon &#233;diteur de code sous Mac bien mieux int&#233;gr&#233; que Eclipse, par exemple TextMate.


----------



## kolbek (20 Décembre 2006)

oui mais payant ^


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Décembre 2006)

kolbek a dit:


> oui mais payant ^


39&#8364;, pas ch&#232;re et &#231;a les vaut largement !

regarde les screencast pour t'en persuader (ici ceux de TextMate, et l&#224; ceux de Ruby On Rails, qui sont r&#233;alis&#233; avec TextMate) Je te promet que TextMate vaut le cout, essaye au le au moins pendant les 30 jours d'essai gratuit tu verra que tu n'arrivera plus &#224; t'en passer 

Sinon en gratuit il y a TextWrangler (personnellement je n'aime pas), ou Smultron qui est Open Source, mais moins bien que TextMate, mais pas aussi lourd que Eclipse


----------

